# Replacing window on back door



## Daffy1958 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi I am new on here can any one tell me how to put new window and rubber on the back door of a 1985 Renault romance pop top camper I have the window and rubber but not sure if it is straight forward or any help would be appreciated


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Are you talking about a hard glass window that sits in a rubber seal - a bit like an old fashioned windscreen? If so I'm sure I remember a technique involving a piece of string and a bit of Fairey Liquid.
I think it goes like this:
a) put the glass into the rubber surround
b) smear a little fairy liquid (silicone lubricant sounds a bit better than fairy liquid but it wasn't around the last time I had to do this on an old car!)
c) run the string all the way around the outside slot in the rubber seal, keeping the loose ends together near the bottom
d) get someone to offer the glass/seal up to the opening engaging the bottom of the seal in the hole.
e) with your assistant trying to press the glass into place, slowly start to pull the string so that the rest of the seal is pulled through and into place - both sides at the same time

I hope that someone who has done this more recently than me will correct/expand this procedure!
Bill


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's a link to a page with a film the technique being used on a campervan windscreen - http://campervanculture.com/2011/05/fitting-vw-t25-vanagon-t3-windscreen/


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Perhaps silicon grease would be less likely to promote rust at a later date, it is also a bit stickier for holding in the string and slippier when pulling it out.
Easy to get from hardware stores.
Do not attempt to do this on your own. It is also a job that gives loads of satisfaction but do check the sizes before you start.

Good luck!

Alan


----------

